# Flavor Art Percentages



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Has anyone here worked extensively with FA concentrates? Looking for some advice on Single Flavor Tobacco percentages.


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

can you be more specific?

I haven't tried them all but the ones I have tried were at around 2-3% single flavour mixes.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Hey @method1, specifically Virginia, Shade, 7 Leaves. Also want to combine Shade and Virginia. I've asked Drew to bring in some Latakia and Perique Black next round as well


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

7 leaves I liked at around 3%
Virginia 3-4%
Dark Vapure 2.5%

Haven't tried shade yet.

Got an unopened box of FA stuff I still have to check out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/15)

I've only mixed Storm at 2% with TFA Cubano... but it's still steeping, so I can't give any feedback.

From what I've read, they range from 2-5%.

Please let us know how Virginia is. I have that one in mind next.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

@r0gue z0mbie the Virginia smells fantastic. I'm pretty sure mixing that and Shade just right will be a lot like my beloved John Rolfe's of old.
Also picked up some TFA Tobacco (the 555 suits my taste actually, so thought I'd try this one to). CAP Bold Tobacco was a bit of a disappointment to me. So far the Strawberry, Clove and Kiwi have been winners from FA. Not t mention the Fuji Apple. 

Unrelated to FA as far as tobacc goes, but try this one:

TFA 555 7%
FA Clove 1%
CAP Simply Vanilla 1%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Am watching this thread with much interest gents

I am a tobacco fan and am keen to try my luck at some tobacco DIY in the not too distant future

Please carry on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

I'm also really getting into tobaccos at the moment. Vaping on some right now in fact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

I haven't tried many tobaccos, but the Velvet Cloud Vaper Burley Beard is not bad at all. Not as god as I found the Tark's Rasputin though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I haven't tried many tobaccos, but the Velvet Cloud Vaper Burley Beard is not bad at all. Not as god as I found the Tark's Rasputin though.



Tarks are special. 
My fave two tobaccoes are WB Blackbird and Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco
Very close to those are a few of the HHV tobaccoes. Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia

We need to work on good DIY tobaccoes that can rival these. I hope some day we can crack them. Wish I had more time but am hoping that the local mixmasters can come up with some magic.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Tarks are special.
> My fave two tobaccoes are WB Blackbird and Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco
> Very close to those are a few of the HHV tobaccoes. Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia
> 
> We need to work on good DIY tobaccoes that can rival these. I hope some day we can crack them. Wish I had more time but am hoping that the local mixmasters can come up with some magic.



YEAH! Share _*magic *_fckers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Tarks are special.
> My fave two tobaccoes are WB Blackbird and Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco
> Very close to those are a few of the HHV tobaccoes. Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia
> 
> We need to work on good DIY tobaccoes that can rival these. I hope some day we can crack them. Wish I had more time but am hoping that the local mixmasters can come up with some magic.



I love blackbird - haven't tried the others, they sound very interesting 

My current adv is a nice smooth DIY tobacco with hints of raisin, caramel, cocoa & rum. Mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

Couldn't resist. Freshly squonked Cyclone with my clove tobacco (see above). On dorp of Virginia concentrate straight into the atty, and....... NIRVANA!!!
Awesome taste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/15)

Well hopefully I will have a nice clove tobacco inspired by Tark's Matador soon.

I reckon in a week or two I will know if it was a success or not.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> I love blackbird - haven't tried the others, they sound very interesting
> 
> My current adv is a nice smooth DIY tobacco with hints of raisin, caramel cocoa & rum. Mmmmmm


Why dont you share that recipe? Sounds amazing.


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> I love blackbird - haven't tried the others, they sound very interesting
> 
> My current adv is a nice smooth DIY tobacco with hints of raisin, caramel cocoa & rum. Mmmmmm



That sounds great @method1 !
Would love to taste that someday


----------



## hands (10/11/15)

http://mamajsflavorshop.com/headinclouds-my-notes-on-flavor-descriptions/ 
This might help

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Why dont you share that recipe? Sounds amazing.



Oh great, put me on the spot why don't you. I might

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well hopefully I will have a nice clove tobacco inspired by Tark's Matador soon.
> 
> I reckon in a week or two I will know if it was a success or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I wasnt a big Matador fan, but I am sure the Koringberg master will be following that closely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

The Shade has a slightly bitter taste (licked the dropper, I know - SICK). The smell reminds me of that almost bitter/earthy smell you get when you first open a pack of smoke, pull out the foil and take a deep smell. That smell just before your favorite Virginia blend's smell kicks in. 

Off the top off my head'm thinking 2% Shade, 4% Virginia. 
The 7 Leaves is much more of a pipe tobacco flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> That sounds great @method1 !
> Would love to taste that someday



I'll mix some up for you, be interested to know what you think and get some feedback. I know you like it strong, 96mg, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> I wasnt a big Matador fan, but I am sure the Koringberg master will be following that closely



Lol... I will be sending him a bottle for feedback.

It obviously won't be a clone, but I'm aiming for that bold, woody, robust profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> I'll mix some up for you, be interested to know what you think and get some feedback. I know you like it strong, 96mg, right?



Ah, lovely, thanks sp much @method1 
May as well make it round figures 100mg
I can put it in my Evod at 1 Watt 
Partytime!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, lovely, thanks sp much @method1
> May as well make it round figures 100mg
> I can put it in my Evod at 1 Watt
> Partytime!



100mg "silver potion" coming up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I will be sending him a bottle for feedback.
> 
> It obviously won't be a clone, but I'm aiming for that bold, woody, robust profile.



Go for it!
I am very keen to hear the outcome


----------



## VapeSnow (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> 100mg "silver potion" coming up!


Cant i get a 100ml as well please?


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Cant i get a 100ml as well please?



you also want that in 100mg?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> you also want that in 100mg?


Haha hell no 4,5mg and 100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

@r0gue z0mbie you never asked my address? How the hell do you intend sending it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/11/15)

How would you characterize the Storm flavor @r0gue z0mbie?


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/15)

Lol Viper...

Storm, so far at 2% is very mild, and slightly spicy.

But it's still very much hidden behind the Cubano I mixed it with. Im hoping it comes out a bit more after a steep.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/15)

So FA UK say start with 3% with their tobaccos.

I love that FA is quite uniform with their percentages, as opposed to being all over the show. Makes life so much easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

